# صور حادث اليوم هل هو اهمال رجل السلامه ام قضاء وقدر؟



## jd515 (25 يناير 2009)

الموضوع منقول للاستفاده منه واخذ الحيطه فى المستقبل وللاستفاذه من خبرات الاخوه لعدم تكرار ماحدث​ 
السؤال هل هذا الحادث يعتبر من اهمال رجل الامن والسلامه ام قضاء وقدر؟؟؟؟​ 
لقى عامل آسيوي مصرعه بعد أن تهشمت وتناثرت أشلاءه وعظام جمجمته إثر سقوطه من الطابق الــ 29 في بناية تحت الإنشاء في منطقة الجفير 
(البحرين) .!!!
العامل الآسيوي 30 سنة كان يزاول عمله على رافعه معلقه بحبال ممتد إلى أعلى البناية إنقطع أحد حبالها مما أدى إلى سقوطه وارتطام جسمه بقطع حديد وأخشاب وسقلات قبل أن يصطدم بالأرضيه الأسمنتيه !!
السقوط أدى إلى إنشطار رأس الآسيوي وتطشره على الأرض !!​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (25 يناير 2009)

الامور التالية يجب مراعتها عند العمل علي السقالات المنزلقة
1- ان تتحمل ويرات السقالة عشرة أضعاف الحمولة المقررة(العمال و المعدات)
2-ان تثبت بثقل يوضع علي سقف البناية عشرة أضعاف الحمولة المقررة(العمال و المعدات)
3- يثبت العامل بحزام امان يثبت في اعلي نقطة بالمبني يتحمل عشرة أضعاف الحمولة المقررة(العمال و المعدات)
4- ان تنتهي اطوال الويرات وتتوقف السقالة علي بعد 3 امتار من الارض مع ترك عدد 2لفة سلك علي بكرة سلك السقالة
يقوم مسؤل السلامة 
1- بأخذ شهادة صلاحية من الجهة المنفذة للسقالة بقدرات تحمل السقالة تبعا للبنود السابقة
2- يتابع تنفيذ هذه الاشتراطات 
أي إخلال فيما سبق يحمل مسؤل السلامة المسؤلية وهي في القانون المصري رقم 12لسنة 2003 بالمادة 256
السجن من 3شهور إلي 3 سنوات مع غرامة من 1000 إلي 10000 وتتضاعف في حالة العود
ويتتضامن صاحب العمل في الغرامة المالية ان كان التقصير بسببه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخ أحمد
فردك هو الرد المناسب الذي ليس عليه غبار
رحم الله العامل وألهم أصحاب الأعمال الصواب


----------



## sayed00 (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله مهندس احمد على الرد

بس لى تعليق ... كلنا مؤمنين بقضاء الله و قدرة بس ايضا لا نضع انفسنا فى الخطر مما يؤدى الى نفس الوضع فى الصور ده انا بسمية اهمال ادى الى قتل ... ليس لها تسمية اخرى

الحادث لابد لة من اسباب ادت الية .. و فى الحالة دى هناك اكثر من سبب ليس وقتها الان

رحمة الله راح ضحية اهمال غيرة و ربما هو ايضا


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (26 يناير 2009)

*اهمال وتقصير*

لابد من معاقبة المهندس او الشخص المسئول عن هذا الاهمال :73:


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 يناير 2009)

this accident is the responsability of both HSE Supv and the man who dead b


----------

